# Grumpy hedgie getting meaner everyday



## sir_james186 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've had my hedgie for 3 months now, and I can tell she has settled into her new surroundings, as she walks around in her cage when she didn't used to, and doesn't mind when I walk near by. She has always been slightly grumpy and not liked being held, however once you put her down on a table to walk around, she was fine, and loved to roll around in her ball. Recently however she is really aggressive when being picked up. She constantly clicks and huffs while being held, won't unroll when left alone, and tries to bite anything nearby when she does unroll. She bit me 3 times last week, and even attacked the carpet the other day. I've handled her everyday since I got her, and I haven't changed anything around my apartment, or with her cage or food, so I'm baffled as to why she is getting this way. I really like having her, but its no fun to have a pet that wants to try and take a chunk out of you every time you pick it up. Is there anything I can do to change this behavior, or am I stuck with a pissed off hedgie?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Is she young? She may be quilling. It's quite uncomfortable and most hedgies get grumpy when the new quills are growing in, you just have to be patient.


----------



## sir_james186 (Aug 16, 2009)

she is a little over a year old, so no, she is not quilling.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Some hedgies quill again at a year, but usually it is just losing old quills and not growing in many.

Have you changed anything? Different food, moved her cage, new pet in the house, new hand soap, different lighting schedule, etc?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Check her toenails, maybe one is poking her.


----------



## sir_james186 (Aug 16, 2009)

nothing has changed, same food, same cage, no new pets, same soap, all of that. Her toenails are getting long, but I can't trim them because she rolls up tight and bites if I hold her.

I'm not sure if I should be handling her more, or give her some space and see what happens....


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you considered a vet appointment? If she was once friendly and isn't now, perhaps something is causing her pain or irritation when you are holding her.


----------



## sir_james186 (Aug 16, 2009)

haven't thought about a vet yet. It's not just when I hold her though. She seems happy in her cage, runs around in her wheel and all, but when I take her out it's like Dr. Jackel to Mr. Hyde.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

There are lots of threads on behaviour here, but it's believed that if you put your hedgie down when they ball up, bite, etc, if reinforces that behaviour because it got them what they wanted. When she does this have you been putting her back in her cage? I would look at all the socialization threads, they have some great ideas for this very issue. Good luck with her!


----------



## soprano (Sep 10, 2008)

My last hedgehog went through a biting phase. It lasted a few weeks. After that, he never bit anyone ever again. Either he realized that it wasn't going to get him anywhere, or he simply grew out of it.

If you're seeing a radical behavior change, I agree that you might pay a visit to the vet.


----------



## sir_james186 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been putting her back after she bites, from now on, I'll be sure to keep her out for awhile after she does bite. 
I've been reading some of the other threads, and have already switched from using gloves to a fleece blanket, and going to put a t shirt in her cage once I wear it for awhile to see if that helps.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck, those changes should defintiely help a lot. Let us know how it goes please


----------



## sir_james186 (Aug 16, 2009)

just a quick update to let you guys know how its going:

as of now she has a t-shirt in the tank, and likes to hide under it, instead of going into the tube I gave her. I don't think it's gotten her any more used to me though. While she does like the blanket better then the gloves, and does unroll in that faster, I've been trying to clip her nails recently, and have failed at many "scruff" attempts. She really hates me for those. 

So I'm just going to keep working on it, take my time, grab a couple meal worms, hang out and watch some sportscenter with Babbette.


----------

